

HOW TO: Land a Job at LinkedIn - pier0
http://mashable.com/2011/06/25/linkedin-jobs/

======
rhizome
As a sometime-user of LinkedIn, it's clear that this article is a sales pitch
to counter their inability to hire user- and customer-oriented development
staff. I have to wonder if they're having trouble finding truly capable people
who want to work there, or if it's just that the ones who do take positions
have their spirits broken soon after joining. "Welcome to our codebase...good
luck!"

Their site is a clunky nightmare with features grafted on here and tucked away
there, and seems to use no convention wisdom with regard to usability. It's
fine to incorporate Amazonian continuous deployment and engineers-own-their-
features policy into your own company, but when the business product evolves
into a kitchen-sink mishmash of grafted on features, the product needs adult
supervision.

Seriously, using LinkedIn was one of the experiences that led me to start
making something better (in a different channel, natch) all by myself. Aside
from capitalization and business responsibilities, it's not a pipe-dream for
creative technicals to DIY a focussed social network.

tl;dr: LinkedIn has too many cooks, yadda yadda. Come work here!

